# [Batch] Text finden und ausgeben....



## Pr0vieH (22. August 2006)

Hallo

Ich suche eine Batch Datei die nach einem String sucht und ihn mir ausgibt... der string besteht aus id=zahl und die zahl brauch ich als ausgabe.... also er soll nach ID= suchen und die zahl die danach steht mir ausgeben... 

texttexttext id=23 texttexttext
texttexttext id=29 texttexttext
usw...

die ausgabe sollte dann lauten:
id=23
id=28
usw.

find "id=[gibts hierfür ne variable?]" text.file >> text.log

nach der id gehts wieder mit text weiter... also irgendwie was von *0-9 oder so... 

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und ich kann das mit batch realisieren...

wenn nicht mir batch wenn jemand ein tool für sowas hat... das ganze nennt man dann glaub ich auch parsen wenn mich nicht alles täscht....also ein tool wo ich ein string und die danachfolgenden variablen in eine datei bekomme...

greets Pr0vieH


----------



## Joezi (12. September 2007)

Hallo, hast Du das schon hinbekommen? Falls ja, kannst Du mir die Lösung mitteilen. Ich muss nämlich auch wissen, wie das geht! Danke!


----------

